# x11-toolkits/fltk



## talsamon (Feb 9, 2015)

Fails update with:


```
Fl_Widget_Type.o: In function `global constructors keyed to a':
Fl_Widget_Type.cxx:(.text._GLOBAL__I_a+0xc60): undefined reference to `fl_define_FL_GLEAM_UP_BOX()'
Fl_Widget_Type.cxx:(.text._GLOBAL__I_a+0xcc0): undefined reference to `fl_define_FL_GLEAM_UP_BOX()'
Fl_Widget_Type.cxx:(.text._GLOBAL__I_a+0xd20): undefined reference to `fl_define_FL_GLEAM_UP_BOX()'
Fl_Widget_Type.cxx:(.text._GLOBAL__I_a+0xd81): undefined reference to `fl_define_FL_GLEAM_UP_BOX()'
Fl_Widget_Type.cxx:(.text._GLOBAL__I_a+0xde2): undefined reference to `fl_define_FL_GLEAM_UP_BOX()'
Fl_Widget_Type.o:Fl_Widget_Type.cxx:(.text._GLOBAL__I_a+0xe43): more undefined references to `fl_define_FL_GLEAM_UP_BOX()' follow
c++: error: linker command failed with exit code 1 (use -v to see invocation)
*** [fluid-shared] Error code 1
```

I have sent it to the maintainer.


----------



## talsamon (Feb 9, 2015)

I write 
	
	



```
USES= cmake
```
 in the Makefile. Compiles near to the end, but

```
-- Installing: /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/fltk/work/stage/usr/local/share/fltk-examples/shape
-- Set runtime path of "/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/fltk/work/stage/usr/local/share/fltk-examples/shape" to "/usr/local/lib"
/usr/bin/strip: '/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/fltk/work/stage/usr/local/lib/libfltk*.so.[0-9]*': No such file
*** Error code 1
```


----------



## talsamon (Feb 9, 2015)

Seems ok. I installed it complete. `pkg autoremove` missing nothing. Seems a leftover or a error from portmaster.


----------



## talsamon (Feb 9, 2015)

Found it: textproc/heirloom-doctools was installed. After I deinstalled this port, it works. - After a refetch of x11-toolkit/fltk,  the compilation segfaulted with a "nroff" error-message. This brings me to the idea deinstall textproc/heirloom-doctools.


----------



## talsamon (Feb 9, 2015)

Now comes an update, and it also works if textproc/heirloom-doctools is installed.


----------

